# What is your favorite canned food?



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2020)

Corned beef hash, love the stuff


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

I rarely eat Canned food unless it's beans or peas.... but I love corned beef Hash too.. which I make myself but using canned corned beef. Sadly it hates me , gives me horrendous heartburn so I have it very rarely


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Corned beef hash, love the stuff


Me too! I have 4 cans in pantry right now.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 31, 2020)

Chile Beans!
And it's a great source for fiber..


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## gennie (Jul 31, 2020)

Van Camp Pork & Beans


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2020)

I'd have to say baked beans.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 31, 2020)

tuna fish in oil


----------



## asp3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Probably sweet roasted corn and black beans.  I rinse the corn and beans, mix the two together with some hot habanero salsa and it makes a nice side dish.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2020)

*Several cans of Albacore tuna in water.  I used to buy regular tuna, but a few years back bought the Albacore, and my husband and loved it. So it stuck.        And Bushs Baked Beans (roll that beautiful bean footage)*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Corned beef hash, love the stuff



Harder to find, but have you ever tried the Roast Beef hash?  That is good too.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 31, 2020)

I love Creamed Rice and I just eat it straight out the can


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2020)

I always wanted to try Spotted Dick but was afraid Morgan Freeman's face was in there.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

spaghetti-o's


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bush's Seasoned Black Beans.  Easy - just heat up or eat from the can.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2020)

I've always hated canned corned beef hash but my Dad loved it. 
When I grew up and had my own kids, I certainly never bought it and they didn't even know what it was.
 The kids came home after a weekend with my parents and said they never wanted to go back there again because Grandpa made them eat canned dog food.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I've always hated canned corned beef hash but my Dad loved it.
> When I grew up and had my own kids, I certainly never bought it and they didn't even know what it was.
> The kids came home after a weekend with my parents and said they never wanted to go back there again because Grandpa made them eat canned dog food.


Can't say as I blame them.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2020)

Guess I’d have to say Bush's baked beans, although Niblets sweet corn is a close second.
Beans and sliced hot dogs, love the stuff.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 1, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Harder to find, but have you ever tried the Roast Beef hash?  That is good too.


Yes it is, and I have had it,  But it’s less popular here


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 1, 2020)

There are some canned staples that I keep in the house - tuna, greenbeans, baked beans, artichoke hearts and small cans of chopped chillies, olives, etc. for use in recipes.  BUT I always have some canned chicken which I use to make enchiladas.  Kind of a go-to thing when I can't think of anything else.  I always make a large pan full so we have left overs!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

Hubs eats these  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ...and canned corn niblets...


----------



## Liberty (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 1, 2020)

*What is your favorite canned food?*

Nothing
Everthing from a can tastes insipid to me

However
The empties make good screw and tiny thing keepers for the shop


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 1, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I've always hated canned corned beef hash but my Dad loved it.
> When I grew up and had my own kids, I certainly never bought it and they didn't even know what it was.
> The kids came home after a weekend with my parents and said they never wanted to go back there again because Grandpa made them eat canned dog food.


Here’s a good one.
My brother was out late,decided to raid the fridge, heated up corned beef hash.
FF to the morning comes down to find our dad rummaging in the fridge for the can of dog food he left in there.
Yup,John ate the dog food!Dad was taking the labels off to send away for something lol.
I always thought it looked like Ken-L -Ration in the can, especially Broadcast.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 1, 2020)

spaghettos
can cornbeef hash
beets
italian green beans--bush can beans
when my kids were  younger they would ask what  were we having for dinner and i always said dog food--which was corned beef hash  they liked it


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone remember when you could buy Chinese in a can? Chum King I think it was called. You bought the noodles separate and ate with the canned food. It was poplar in the 50s.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 1, 2020)

Founders Centennial India Pale Ale.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 1, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember when you could buy Chinese in a can? Chum King I think it was called. You bought the noodles separate and ate with the canned food. It was poplar in the 50s.


I think it was Chun King. It was horrible.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Corned beef hash, love the stuff



YES!!  Mary Kitchen Corned Beef Hash, to be specific!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I think it was Chun King. It was horrible.



Yes, and you can still get it in the supermarkets around here.  Someone must like it...?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I think it was Chun King. It was horrible.



yep, that’s it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 1, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Yes, and you can still get it in the supermarkets around here.  Someone must like it...?


My husband does, both the chicken and the beef


----------



## Lashann (Aug 2, 2020)

Occasionally we like Del Monte Very Cherry with Fruit - a nice treat, especially in the winter.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

I buy a lot of crushed tomatoes to use in my pasta dishes, also canned mushrooms and diced carrots. They go good in my beef vegetable soup.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 7, 2020)

*OK, darn it..with all the talk of corned beef hash I bought two cans when I was at walMart today.  And eggs.  Guess what is for breakfast tomorrow?*


----------

